# Pc fährt in unregelmäßigen Abständen runter und zeigt Bluescreen!



## greynox (8. Februar 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
ich hab ein riesiges Problem, wie ihr im Betreff schon lesen könnt. Ich weis nicht woran das liegen könnte weil er zeigt mir nie den selben Fehler an. Leider kann ich euch schlecht sagen was da steht da die Bluescreen nur eine Sekunde zusehen sind. Hier ist ma mein System ich hab mir aber natürlich auch schon selber gedanken gemacht es könnte sicherlich an der Hardware liegen da ich gelesen hab das das Board sich nicht mit dem Speicher verträgt aber was sagt ihr dazu ich hab mir alles vor 3 wochen gekauft da haben mich die gelegentlcihen abstürze nicht so generft aber jetzt bin ich echt ins grübeln gekommen. Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar!

Abit AV8 mit Bios 1.7
Sapphire Toxic X800Pro Vivo
AMD Athlon64 3500+ s939 Winchester
Corsair TwinX 3200XL Pro 2x512 MB
Samsung SP1614C 160GB SATA

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2005)

1. Kannst Du den Bluescreen stehen lassen, wenn:
Systemeigenschaften/Erweitert/StartenWiederherstellen/Systemfehler/Neustart - disabled wird.
2. Sporadische Abstürze sind höchstwahrscheinlich Temperatur-Probleme oder Netzteil-Schwäche.
A - Temperatur unter Win überprüfen (zB MBM ) 
B - Dein Speicher wirds nicht sein, sag ich mal. der ist gut..
C - Wenn die Abstürze großteils bei 3D-Anwendungen/Spielen geschehen, dann bekommt die
GraKa nicht genug Strom.. Netzteil höher 350W sollten es schon sein..

mfg chmee


----------



## greynox (9. Februar 2005)

Hi und erst mal vielen dank chmee,
besonders für den Tip damit der Bluescreen stehen bleibt.
Also ich hab ein 450Watt Netzteil non BeQuiet sorry, das hab ich vergessen anzugebrn.
An der Temperatur kanns auch nicht liegen weil auf Volllast bzw im 3D betrieb wird die CPU nur 50°C Grad, im 2D nur 45°C das board bleibt so bei 23°C also das kanns auch nicht sein ich habe aber mitlerweile mal das glück gehabt einen Bluescreen etwas länger zu sehen und ich konnte was von Memory_Management lesen. Was könnte das bedeuten vieleicht hat das doch was mit dem Speicher oder sogar mit der Festplatte zutun oder aber auch was mit demSpeicher der Grafikkarte?. Ich werde nachdem ich das hier niedergeschriebn habe mal das mit dem Bluscreen anhalten machen. Danke Vielmals und bis später  .

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## arrg (9. Februar 2005)

Überprprüfe mal dein RAM mit diesem Programm:

http://www.memtest86.com/

wirste denn ja sehn ob es am ram liegt!


----------



## Henselmania (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

hatte auch mal das Problem bei mir lag es am Speicher der war nicht defekt sondern nur ein 
bisschen raus aus seiner Halterung. Versuch mal alle Hardware Geräte  fest zu drücken


----------



## greynox (13. Februar 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte hatte zutun. Ich hab den Fehler glaubig gefunden wies aussieht ist Windows dran schuld gewesen. Habs neu Installiert, bis jetzt Läuft alles geschmeidig . Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe aber erst mal sehen obs auf dauer ist!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## greynox (21. Februar 2005)

*memtest86*

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
naja was soll ich sagen es war nur von kurzer dauer. Das Problem besteht weiterhin nur die häufigkeit ist jetzt geringer! Ich glaube ja das es der Speicher ist und darum will ich es jetzt mit dem von "arrg" vorgeschalgenen Programm probieren obs wirklich darn liegt, nur ich hab jetzt das Problem die Bootcd hin zu kriegen. Ich hab mir die boot.cab und memtest.img auf eine CD gebrannt aber er will nich Booten woran kann das liegen? Danke im voraus für jede Hilfe!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## arrg (21. Februar 2005)

Ohjeah ... das war bei mir auch ein riesiges Problem! Zum Glück hat jemand CD-RW`s erfunden  ;-) ! Ich habe die CD mit Nero gebrannt. Also du öffnest Nero Burning ROM -> dann links CD-ROM (Boot) asuwählen -> dann diese Datei entpacken (die *.iso aber nicht entpacken) >iso datei<  ... so dann bei nero unter "Startoptionen"  ein häckchen bei "Imagedatei" -> dann lädst du die entpackte iso datei ein ... dann auf  "Neu" klicken -> so dann müsstest du auf der linken Seite eine leere Zusammenstellung sehen -> jetzt entpackst du diese Datei >zip datei<  und schiebst sicherheitshalber alles rein ! -> jetzt nur noch auf brennen klicken!  so jetzt musst du nur noch im BIOS einstellen das er von CD bootet! viel Glück!

arrg


----------



## Psycho_Dad (21. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem.
Mein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2.0 Mainboard mag keine 512MB Riegel von Infineon.
Da habe ich auch reichlich oft Bluescreens gehabt. Ebenso mit unterschiedlichen Fehlermeldungen.
Deshalb hatte ich mir seinerzeit 2x 512MB von MDT von einem Freund ausgeliehen und siehe da: es lief wie geschmiert.
Nach einer Woche mit dem RAM habe ich mir dann meine eigenen MDT Riegel bestellt und seit dem habe ich noch keinen Bluescreen mehr gehabt (ist ca. 1 Jahr her). Jedenfalls erinnere ich mich nicht daran mal wieder einen gehabt zu haben.


----------



## greynox (21. Februar 2005)

Seit gegrüß Leute,
danke erst mal arrg, aber leider  das nich, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, wie es soll . Würde es dir was ausmachen mir bitte mal den Inhalt der CD in ein zip hier in den Thread reinzustellen? Ich hab leider keine CDRWs und hab jetzt 5 CDRs verschwendet. Danke vielmals!  

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## arrg (22. Februar 2005)

ok ich hab eben mal ein Nero Image gemacht! Versuche mal über Nero Start Smart -> Image aud Disk brennen  ... das Image zu brennen! Good Luck!


----------



## greynox (22. Februar 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
erst mal riesen dank arrg, ich konnte testen und ich hab ihn ca. eine Stunde drurchlaufen lassen und hab bei 1522 Fehlern aufgehört zu Testen  . Meine vermutung lag also richtig! Danke nochmal an alle und besonders dir arrg, für dein Mühen.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## arrg (22. Februar 2005)

Nüscht zu danken!   ...

arrg


----------

